# Jewish Temple Treasures in the Vatican (article repost)



## trismegistus (Feb 14, 2022)

Is there new evidence of Jewish Temple treasures in the Vatican?

I've included the body of the article below in quotes, the *bold text* is added for emphasis by me.



> Pretend for a moment that the Vatican has in its possession some sacred and precious relics that were originally in the Herodian Jewish Temple located in Jerusalem 1,950 years ago.
> 
> If you were the pope living in the 14th century and could verify this fact, would you not ask yourself how indeed such Jewish artifacts had come to your residence in the first place?
> 
> ...



In addition to what many could consider an anachronism where the vatican is lousy with Pagan iconography, to what purpose could these artifacts hidden away in the Vatican archives actually serve?  Or is this another example of modern forgery?


----------



## Potato (Feb 14, 2022)

trismegistus said:


> to what purpose could these artifacts hidden away in the Vatican archives actually serve?


Other than the obvious answer - to keep the third temple from being rebuilt?


----------



## GandalfTheGreen (Feb 15, 2022)

Potato said:


> Other than the obvious answer - to keep the third temple from being rebuilt?


That Vatican keeps alot of pertinent information out of the hands of people.  Control is the name of the game.   While I don't condone societies like the Vatican manipulating the worlds information;  I certainly don't look forward to the "Third Temple" being built.   After taking a deep dive into the religious practices of circumcision that Orthodox Hebrews perform,  "Brit Milah"  (Especially Metzitzah B'Peh).  If this is how they treat their children; Imagine how much they'll care for humanity after their temple is built?


----------



## Daniel (Feb 15, 2022)

How do we know these artifacts even exist, or ever existed?
There was no "Herodian Jewish Temple located in Jerusalem 1950 years ago".
And modern "Jerusalem" isn't.
*Psalm 125:2:
As the mountains are round about Jerusalem, so the Lord is round about his people from henceforth even for ever.

*


----------



## MrrSmithh (Mar 17, 2022)

Judah = Israelite    Jew = Canaanite. 
Bible = Israelites    Talmud = Canaanite
Jews are a race of people distinct from the rest of mankind. 
The Jewish religion came into being after a forced conversion of the offspring of Satan by true Israelites. They later murdered all of the true Israelite Temple priest , and created Sephardi Jews & and the Pharisees, The Pharisees eventually murdered Sephardic Jews, then the Pharisees crucified Christ!
John 39: If ye were Abraham's children, ye would do the works of Abraham.
42 ¶ Jesus said unto them, If God were your Father, ye would love me: for I proceeded forth and came from God; neither came I of myself, but he sent me.
44 Ye are of _your_ father the devil, and the lusts of your father ye will do. He was a murderer from the beginning, and abode not in the truth, because there is no truth in him. When he speaketh a lie, he speaketh of his own: for he is a liar, and the father of it.
personal conclusion, believe anything a Jew writes or says at your own peril , they are liars and the seed of Satan! In my humble opinion


----------



## Gold (Mar 17, 2022)

Some artefacts may contain mystical power.. Experiences I've had convinced me such things exist. Make of that what you will.


----------



## MrrSmithh (Mar 17, 2022)

Gold said:


> Some artefacts may contain mystical power.. Experiences I've had convinced me such things exist. Make of that what you will.


Agreed, I should have been more specific. The 13 tribes of true Israel bloodline had artifacts that had mystical power ( efad, the ark, etc. ) The “jews“ Pharisees were not of Israelite bloodline. They were descendants of Esau ( whom God hated) from mt. Seir. They were conquered, and forced into worshiping the Israelite religion. They eventually murdered all of the true blood Israelite priest , and replaced them, with the assistance of Herod the great, another “Jew“. When Jesus arrived for his ministry, only two tribes were left in the land , the tribe of Judah, the tribe of Benjami, the rest of the tribes were punished and dispersed.
Jesus himself declared they were not from Israel, but from the actual “ seed of Satan“
John 39: Jesus saith unto them, If ye were Abraham's children, ye would do the works of Abraham.
41: Ye do the deeds of your father.
42: Jesus said unto them, If God were your Father, ye would love me: for I proceeded forth and came from God; neither came I of myself, but he sent me.
44 Ye are of _your_ father the devil, and the lusts of your father ye will do. He was a murderer from the beginning, and abode not in the truth, because there is no truth in him. When he speaketh a lie, he speaketh of his own: for he is a liar, and the father of it.


----------



## Goddo.F (Mar 18, 2022)

GandalfTheGreen said:


> That Vatican keeps alot of pertinent information out of the hands of people.  Control is the name of the game.   While I don't condone societies like the Vatican manipulating the worlds information;  I certainly don't look forward to the "Third Temple" being built.   After taking a deep dive into the religious practices of circumcision that Orthodox Hebrews perform,  "Brit Milah"  (Especially Metzitzah B'Peh).  If this is how they treat their children; Imagine how much they'll care for humanity after their temple is built?


Good morning, YES YES ... this is a critical line of discussion, exploration and thinking.  It could be true that 'organised religion' is one of the first INSERTS of a Dialectic into the human population with the covert goal of either Dividing & Conquering or Conquering & Uniting.  The role of the Holy See is prominent in politics today.  Why is there no effort to uncover those above The Bilderberg Group, the many colour Popes etc etc.  Below is my thesis

Religion in all its iterations and modes, and with all its paraphernalia,
is a social technology, purposefully designed, codified, institutionalised,
implemented, and commercialised, over countless ages by humans in positions
of power, and perpetuated by today's ruling elite as a politic for the management
of the human herd from cradle to grave, by way of prescribed, desired and
indicative behaviours, routines, expectations, rituals and outcomes,
these management techniques motivated to the population through the apostolic conviction
and faithful acceptance of the promised goal of a supposed eternal salvation.

i look forward to your critique and comments.
goddo


----------



## Jef Demolder (Mar 18, 2022)

There has never been a Jewish temple in Jerusalem. 
The destruction of the temple by Titus in August 70 has been invented while writing the Bellum Judaicum, the first work of Flavius Josephus. The Jewish history contained in the Bellum Judaicum is fiction, and also Flavius Josephus is fiction. This kind of literature has been created between 1400 and 1600.
The bas-relief in the Arch of Titus, at the entrance of the Forum Romanum, suggests that the menorah, the golden tables and other spoils of the tempel have been taken bij Titus to Rome, but the truth is that the bas-relief was made after the work of "Flavius Josephus". Many such artefacts have been produced as to support standard history.
That the temple treasures are still hidden somewhere in the Vatican, does not belong to the usual stories. Procopius (invented Byzantine historian) has two contradicting versions: the treasures were taken by the Visigoths of Alarik when they sacked Rome in 410, or by the Vandals in 456. Depending on the story that they prefer, some follow the Visigoths and look for the treasures in Carcassonne, of follow the Vandals to Carthage.
More revealing for the link with the real Ancient World are the stories situating the Ark of the Covenant in Ethiopia.


----------



## Akanah (Apr 2, 2022)

If one goes after Dieter Bremer, the temple of Jerusalem would have been identical with the flying Atlantis which had risen to the sky and had fallen down from there again. The temple of Jerusalem could have been anywhere. With the narration about the 3rd temple one would have to assume that there had already been 2 times such a flying sky city. The ruins in Palestine could also have been monuments of Jerusalem's temple.
It is interesting that the people in Israel actually believe that the 3rd temple will be built by the Messiah himself or by God. 
We will see.


----------

